# Emulsion lifts!



## terri (Sep 24, 2021)

Well, not really.       I came across a video discussing the use of waterslide paper for quick and easy "emulsion lifts" even though it's not classic photographic emulsion.   Waterslide paper is designed to go through inkjet printers, for a fast way to print out a decal for a business that can be pasted onto things like coffee cups and the like.    But any digital file can be used.

So I had a play with it.   Once you print your digital file, you coat it with an enamel spray to get those inks waterproof.   Cut out your image and then slip it into a tray of water, like you would with the real process, only without heat involved.   The "emulsion" lifts off easily in less than a minute.   That stuff is strong - much less friable than classic Polaroid emulsions.  

This first one I did on very cheap watercolor paper.   I really tested the emulsion's strength - cutting, tearing, ripping everywhere.   It was what I wanted to do in keeping with the subject, so it was a perfect test print for the process.    If you look closely, upper and side left and elsewhere, you can see how hard I dug into the paper trying to rip that emulsion.    I learned to use something other than a blade to avoid damaging the paper like this!  

_Torn sail:_







The original shot is just a cell phone snap I took a couple of years ago from my vantage point on Mackinac Island.   Dull as dirt.     








I used Arches watercolor paper for this one.   This is a snap I took of a cheerful poster near the door of a business reminding customers of their requirements for entry during the pandemic:

_Mask Up!!_







Since my precious store of actual Polaroid film is expired beyond its ability to do real emulsion lifts, this stuff seems like a worthy substitute.   Bonus points for being able to use any digital image, too, no P-film required.    Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 24, 2021)

Cool stuff, back in the day, (way back), one of my photo classes was on retouching. One of the tricks they taught was to lift the emulsion from a print and put it on the print you wanted to retouch.

The instructor showed us how he took a shot of an old downtown church that had a power pole with all the wires in front and removed it by placing lifted emulsion of the bricks that were beside the pole and wires. 

Mind you this was before Gates and Jobs were out of diapers and a computer filled a large room.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 24, 2021)

Neat stuff Terri......! It's fun to make one off crazy prints. Makes me want to get out my paint brushes and "paint" developer onto BW prints.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 24, 2021)

Creative work Terri!


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> Neat stuff Terri......! It's fun to make one off crazy prints. Makes me want to get out my paint brushes and "paint" developer onto BW prints.


I'd love to see you doing more of that, Scotty!  As I recall you included one of those pieces in your interview here.  One of my favorites of yours!


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> Cool stuff, back in the day, (way back), one of my photo classes was on retouching. One of the tricks they taught was to lift the emulsion from a print and put it on the print you wanted to retouch.
> 
> The instructor showed us how he took a shot of an old downtown church that had a power pole with all the wires in front and removed it by placing lifted emulsion of the bricks that were beside the pole and wires.
> 
> Mind you this was before Gates and Jobs were out of diapers and a computer filled a large room.


That sounds fascinating!


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Creative work Terri!


Thanks so much, Cheryl.      It was fun to do.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 25, 2021)

terri said:


> I'd love to see you doing more of that, Scotty!  As I recall you included one of those pieces in your interview here.  One of my favorites of yours!


I have a stay-cation in Oct. I might try to do a few of those then. I had to look but I do have one in my interview.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Oct 5, 2021)

there is a chemical that is applied in TWO coats, at seperate angles to each other, then when dry will REMOVE the photo image off of a photo print. 

A coat of the chemical is applied to the surface it will be put on, and when its dried, a thin coat is put over the whole image again. 

its water proof.  Cant remember the name, but it was always instock at a jewelry supply company in the USA.


----------



## bsdunek (Oct 5, 2021)

You certainly inspired me!  I just ordered some WaterSlide material.


----------

